# Modifier needed for CPT 17110 and CPT 10060?



## ny2scgirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Which code gets a modifier with CPT 17110 and CPT 10060 when billed on the same day for different lesions?


----------



## liloe517 (Mar 22, 2018)

17110 has a lower RVU so it would get the modifier


----------



## ellzeycoding (Mar 22, 2018)

Modifiers for what?

These aren't bundled according to the NCCI edits, so a modifer like XS (or 59) isn't needed.

Modifier 17110 will be reduced according to the multiple surgery reduction rule. You "could" add modifier 51, but most carriers *don't *want you to add modifier 51 and they claim edit system will add it for you and take the multiple surgery reduction correctly.

So technically no modifier is needed on a claim.


----------

